# Fresh water tank flushing



## 104984 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi all, i am getting a bit of a funny taste from the fresh water tank is there anything i can use to clean and flush my fresh water system.

thanks
martin


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FRESH WATER TANK FLUSHING*



martydavo said:


> hi all, i am getting a bit of a funny taste from the fresh water tank is there anything i can use to clean and flush my fresh water system.
> 
> thanks
> martin


Dont laugh, drain it and put say 4 x 2 litre bottles of Cheap Coke and drive it about for a day, then drain and flush.

Peter


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: FRESH WATER TANK FLUSHING*



JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Dont laugh, drain it and put say 4 x 2 litre bottles of Cheap Coke and drive it about for a day


Doesn't it work then if you do laugh? 8O

Dougie.


----------



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

*Funny taste*

We used a sterilising solution from a caravan dealer but the water gauge has been useless ever since as the chemical has caused the conductivity of the water to change. Personally, even though I have a new motorhome, I would not use the water from the tank for anything other than washing. You never know what water you are taking on board and what bugs might be in the water. We actually use a 5 litre plastic can for drinking water and fill it from a trusted source. The alternative is to use an inline chemical filter which takes out the nasties.

Regards
JohnC


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi martydavo

We don't drink our tank water either. But we do use it for washing and cooking etc . We fitted one of these. (see web addresses below) A doddle to fit and use. No more bottles to lug about or take up precious weight allowance. Buy a spare cartridge at one of the major shows to save money. A filter system would be one of the "must" haves on any new motor home we might buy in the future.

http://www.generalecology.com/

www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/water_filters.htm

All the best

David (Spindrifter)


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I too only use the tank water for washing and cooking filling up a 2 litre bottle with fresh water which is kept in the fridge for drinking. Nevertheless I have always used Puriclean to clean my system but in a discussion with Whale recently we suspect that it may be the cause of my problems explained in >this thread< Having recently fitted new seals(valves), I intend to try Milton next time I decide to clean the tank.

peedee


----------



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Water tank.*

Just a thought but are you using a food grade hose(blue) to fill your tank ?Other types of hose can also make the water taste funny.Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Water tank.*



pricey007 said:


> Just a thought but are you using a food grade hose(blue) to fill your tank ?Other types of hose can also make the water taste funny.Dave


Agreed. WE found that the garden hose had more to do with tainted water than the tank.

We always use the fresh water tank as drinking water, can't be arsed to keep going to the water tap to fill a small container, certainly want nothing to do with bottled water. Unless its soda water to go with u-know-40%proof-wot!


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

We Use a garden hose to fill at home, no filters, very occasional purification tablet (as I don't like the taste, and I never notice any "funny" tastes. We dont do squashes or drink the water cold, only boiled in hot drinks and cooking.


----------



## 104984 (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks for your replys, i use a normal hose pipe to fill up the tank i'm thinking now that this may be the reason, looks like the best bet is to keep my drinking water seperate, think i'll try the blue hose first just to see if it makes any difference, i'll keep you posted 

thanks
martin


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

Hi martydavo

You don't say what kind of taste? I mean is it a "stale" musty kind of taste or a "plastic tank" kinda taste :?:

I don't see the point in carrying around bottles of spring water or bug ridden jerry cans just for drinking. That's what your on board tank is for

No amount of sterilising is going to get rid of the "plastic" tainted water from a tank. Polyethylene quality tanks certified food grade can still have this "feature" Sometimes it is possible to smell the plastic on new/ used jerrycans and even 2L milk containers 8O

I have noticed too (from personal experience) that the plastic taste is more noticeable on vans that are not used often, although they have been properly drained down each time. Also boiling the water for tea sometimes appeared to make the plastic taint stronger, even a slight burning can be felt on your lips and tea or coffee horrible We put up with this on our van for a few years, tried a few cheepo in-line water filters with out much success, used Evian for tea etc.

At a M/H show I was impressed with a demo of the Nature Pure water filters where the guy was pumping blue dyed water in and clear water was coming out :lol: I did not believe him when he said it would take all chemical tastes out. So promptly returned with a big bottle of my tank water. Now, there was quite a crowd around and about 7 or 8 guinea pigs were game enough and sampled this water before he filtered it (strangely two people thought it tasted OK 8O ). Everyone was amazed , lovely untainted water 8) 8) I think I had a discount for increasing his sales by 10%

A Nature Pure Filter would be the first thing I would add to any M/H. Just fit and enjoy trouble free water from your tank. Forgot to say it takes all the nasty bugs and bacteria out as well (great for filter coffee too!)

http://www.generalecology.com/

Carol


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

witch said:


> Hi martydavo
> 
> I don't see the point in carrying around bottles of spring water or bug ridden jerry cans just for drinking. That's what your on board tank is for
> 
> Carol


If you had seen what some people do at the fresh water taps, especially those fitted with hoses, after all you don't know where the end has been, you would think twice about the above statement.

peedee


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FRESH WATER TANK FLUSHING*



asprn said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> > Dont laugh, drain it and put say 4 x 2 litre bottles of Cheap Coke and drive it about for a day
> ...


Silly Dougie, put a bottle of rum in as well and have a good taster afterwards! :wink:


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> If you had seen what some people do at the fresh water taps, especially those fitted with hoses, after all you don't know where the end has been, you would think twice about the above statement.
> 
> peedee


Sort of have to agree with you on that  I take off the hose if I can I would never put in in my water carrier.

Then Caravan sites should not have drinking water and waste water gullys so close together. There is not always a separate tap by the waste water disposal point Even the design of special M/H service points a CC sites is poor where they have the long hose to fill up the fresh water that has been dragged around the ground over and around grey/ black waste manholes :evil:

We would not get half as many problems if all black waste tanks were built-in. The Caravan throwback "cassette" is not needed on a M/H. The American system off a 3" slide valve and a pipe into a sewer connection is infinitely better.


----------

